# Klamath Gold PUPPIES ready to go home!



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh my - that last picture is just priceless


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

They are going to be making some new owners very happy.


----------



## ZanderCross (Jul 22, 2009)

mm03gn said:


> Oh my - that last picture is just priceless


Agreed there


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh they are beautiful - and that last picture is great!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

just beautiful!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Ohhhh!!!! They are beautiful!!!
I can just imagine the puppy breath!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

They are soooo cute!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Sooo cute! I love the last picture!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Awww!!!!! I want one! I love the one with the little white marking on his forehead


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Beautiful...I love the last picture, too...!


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Ahh, Umm, Randy, It appears as though a forigner has infiltrated the crew.


----------



## Susan6953 (Jun 9, 2008)

Such pretty little redheads. I'd love any one of them.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Beautiful, just beautiful! Sitting here with a cold and this is the first thing that has put a smile on my face in several hours... Thanks


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Swampcollie said:


> Ahh, Umm, Randy, It appears as though a forigner has infiltrated the crew.


Just a little butt sniffing! I need a puppy.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh how cute!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They are beautifull, love the reds.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What charming babies!


----------



## Klamath Gold (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting the photos for me Laura.... yours are up next!

Aaaargh... the white marks. They became discount coupons along with limited registration. The best part was the homes.... everyone was placed in an absolutely wonderful home. They are scattered from Colorado to Seattle to Los Angeles. Wow. At the moment I have three in the box... all spoken for and just waiting for their "rides."

Amber was an excellent mother through it all. Whelping was wonderful. We suffered a set back with a case of mastitis. THis is the first time that I have dealt with this and wow did it ever chew up the TLC time.

The pups were great. The one with all the marks on her face is Una (the first born). She is absolutely a riot, the class clown. She is the one headed to Colorado.... watch out in the Rockies!

I have kept the only one with absolutely no marks. Currently she is suffering some separation anxiety as her best friend went to Portland. She has been rather blue for two days now. She is not as outgoing as I like, but I will give her some time. However I have someone interested in her and I may let her go. Still chewing on that one.

Thanks for all the posts and all the very nice compliments.

PS... Teddy the little black is in the doggy hospital tonight. She has had a hernia since birth and it was time to have it fixed. Teddy was a nice aunt to the kids. She was unexpectedly nice, caring, and gentle with the babies. I really did not expect this from her as she is a wild child. I am raising her to be sold as a started dog. Hopefully raising her with goldens will help her be a better dog!


----------

